# Wot? No arena thread?



## bristol_citizen (Dec 17, 2007)

The arena is not gonna be built. There's a petition here if you're pissed off about it.


----------



## 3_D (Dec 19, 2007)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> The arena is not gonna be built. There's a petition here if you're pissed off about it.


Everyone will of course be more than pissed off. Fucking SWRDA. 

Hopefully though, Bristol City FC will instead be able to incorporate a concert arena in with the plans for the new stadium at Long Ashton. Even though it will be 25 years overdue, the great news is that all revenue will go directly to BCFC. Result!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2018)

It is a perpetual farce.

Bristol Arena will not be in the city centre

Corrupt as fuck.


----------



## FridaKatlo (Sep 5, 2018)

BCC are fucking useless.


----------



## astral (Sep 5, 2018)

Ffs, just what's needed in Brabazon, an area that's already congested with shocking public transport and infrastructure links. Let's just pile more stuff into North Bristol, the Filton Keynes development hasn't caused enough issues already.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2018)

3_D said:


> Everyone will of course be more than pissed off. Fucking SWRDA....



Seriously. .. your blaming the Regional Development Agency? They've been gone for years! That's half the problem, Bristol CC can't handle a project of this size and importance after years of losing good staff. 

It's Marvin that is pushing this through. I actually agree with him. Site is more important for housing than some concert venue which will sit empty for most of the week.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 7, 2018)

teccuk said:


> Seriously. .. your blaming the Regional Development Agency? They've been gone for years! That's half the problem, Bristol CC can't handle a project of this size and importance after years of losing good staff.
> 
> It's Marvin that is pushing this through. I actually agree with him. Site is more important for housing than some concert venue which will sit empty for most of the week.



That post was in 2007. 

It's a shame that the space will become another generic souless area.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> That post was in 2007.
> 
> It's a shame that the space will become another generic souless area.


Oh man 

I need to come here more frequently. 

Ironically almost nothing has changed in all that time.


----------



## xenon (Sep 8, 2018)

I dunno, I kind of agree with Marvin. Better the place is used for housing and mixed businesses. Not the conference centre and hotels are particularly  good of themselves. But an arena with the type of jobs, the under use, the transport problems.  Don’t know enough about the other proposed site. But thousands of people extra going in and out of Temple Meads.  That’ll be fun.


----------



## xenon (Sep 8, 2018)

Whole thing is totally farcical of course. 15 years worth.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 8, 2018)

The other proposed site is the area I grew up in. No rail links and the traffic is backed up all day already.

I really couldn't give a shit about an arena to be honest as I will never use it. I know people that would though so I'm disappointed for them. Are arenas generally underused? 12k people every weekend isn't insignificant.

I feel that hotel and conference facilities are a fucking shit way to use that space. I have no doubt it will be sterile and that pissed me off. It's the same around the MShed. Walking through it yesterday and there is literally no character in the new stuff they've built there.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> The other proposed site is the area I grew up in. No rail links and the traffic is backed up all day already.
> 
> I really couldn't give a shit about an arena to be honest as I will never use it. I know people that would though so I'm disappointed for them. Are arenas generally underused? 12k people every weekend isn't insignificant.
> 
> I feel that hotel and conference facilities is a fucking shit way to use that space. I have no doubt it will be sterile and that pissed me off. It's the same around the MShed. Walking through it yesterday and there is literally no character in the new stuff they've built there.


Didn't like the BRHG input on peoples history/experiences? Or just mean the the actual building?


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 8, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Didn't like the BRHG input on peoples input.experiences? Or just mean the the actual building?



Sorry I meant the Wapping Wharf area. The actual Mshed is good I was just being hungover/lazy as I couldn't remember what the area is called.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Sorry I meant the Wapping Wharf area. The actual Mshed is good I was just being hungover/lazy as I couldn't remember what the area is called.


Yes, not the best area is it? Shipping containers full of yuppies eating gourmet burgers and drinking wheat beer as if they're mocking the remaining cranes and the cities working class history.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 12, 2018)

I like how they use Take That on the artist's impresssion, by the time the arena is built they will be coming out on zimmer frames.


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 17, 2018)

Funnily enough they are playing Ashton Gate next year.


----------



## teccuk (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey its time for the bi-annual update!!!

10,000 houses and 20,000 jobs. Yes that's right TEN THOUSAND houses. With those sorts of numbers it must include the arena site, which I think they now call the "Temple Island" oooh very esoteric name.

Press release and obligatory mock up and Mayor quotes actually written by bureaucract here:  









						"New Imaginative and prescient" for the transformation of the Temple Quarter in Bristol contains 10,000 properties | Bristol News Today
					

"New Imaginative and prescient" for the transformation of the Temple Quarter in Bristol contains 10,000 properties Get the latest up-to-date news stories, in-depth comments & analysis in Bristol.




					www.bristolnewstoday.com


----------

